# Don't want any babies...!



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm getting a Budgie tomorrow (all being well he's still there...) as a companion for my female Budgie, Jerry. She has lived with a male previously and got on fine with him, but she made sure he knew his place lol. 

I went out today and bought another cage etc... so that I can keep him away from mine untill I know he's not got any germs and then I'll introduce them slowly and put the new male into Jerry's cage as it's bigger...

My question is; can they breed? I was told that as long as there is no nesting box... they won't have eggs? I hope this is true... as otherwise, I'd have to keep them both seperate! And I'm back to square one of lonely Budgie... only this time, with two! :blink:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Its true they should not breed without a nesting box. ive never known it and my uncle breeds show budgies he said they need a box. Hope you get him


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Aha! Great news! Thanks hun!  x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

No probs. Im gonna get some budgies soon as I lost one of my parrots Rojo he was only 2 years old and had a heart murmor and it got the better of him he was a Black Headed Caique


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Aww I'm sorry to hear that  they're beautiful birds - colourful!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah he was very friendly too bless him, he used to love playing with leather strips on toys, they are total clowns.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Hehe, you'll have to post some pictures of him


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres the little guy himself!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow he was stunning!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Heres the little guy himself!


i see no pics.....


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here ya go


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

:yikes: he is a little stunner.

im sorry for yuorloss 



how much do they cost??


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

He cost £500 but if you look about for a proper breeder they maybe cheaper. You can also get yellow Theighed Caiques and Green theighed Caiques. the black headed is more popular.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

: £500 that quite cheap!! 


 

are theyhard to look after??
xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they arnt that hard to look after no they just love loads of toys and of course attention.* they arnt very good talkers but it didnt bother me they are known the clowns of the parrot world.* If you look on you tube you will see some caiques and how silly they can be Rojo used to love playing football while having a bath in a little dish of water.


----------

